# Wear can i buy steam engine plans only



## kenny6486 (Nov 19, 2015)

Everywhere on the Internet only sells it with the castings.  I want to do my own casting and limit the cost in buying the plans.  At this point I'm flexible with the type of steam engine but would prefer a intermediate level type


----------



## Jasonb (Nov 19, 2015)

Reeves sell separate plans for most of their engines

http://www.ajreeves.com/stationary-engines-12-c.asp

Bruce engineering sell just the plans for the Anthony mount engine range

http://www.pollymodelengineering.co.uk/sections/stationary-engines/anthony-mount-models/index.asp

Myhobbystore also sell plans

http://www.myhobbystore.co.uk/sector/29/model-engineering


----------



## barnesrickw (Nov 19, 2015)

Thanks for the links.  There are some really cool things on them.  I have a habit of being a plan collector.  Still have all the boat, and model boat ones I've ever purchased.


----------



## kenny6486 (Nov 19, 2015)

Thank you guys for ideas


----------

